# Probador de Mosfets sencillo



## matiasdanielruiz (Jul 23, 2011)

Hola amigos , navegando por Internet encontré un probador de Mosfets y quise compartirlo con ustedes , funciona a 9V y posee un indicador LED . Espero que les sirva ..





Saludos


----------



## transistor2020 (Oct 1, 2014)

servira pára cualquier mosfet sea de laptop o de tv lcd y plasma


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 1, 2014)

transistor2020 dijo:


> servira pára cualquier mosfet sea de laptop o de tv lcd y plasma



Sip, pero el probador indica distinto si el MOSFET es canal P o Canal N


----------



## yosimiro (Oct 1, 2014)

Entonces el led ¿tampoco debiera ir soldado?
¿Habría que poner un zócalo para el mismo?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 1, 2014)

p p p dijo:


> Entonces el led ¿tampoco debiera ir soldado?
> Habría que poner un zócalo para el mismo?



O se podría hacer algo un poco mas serio y agregar un conmutador


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 2, 2014)

Hola a todos , con ese sensillo circuito es possible chequear incluso transistores MosFets de potenzia de RF (BLF , MRF , SD , etc....) sin dudas algun.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------

